# Looks like we are going to show Aria after all



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! I'm in the same boat! I think I am attending my first class this Thursday. Read my thread about showing Misha. So many people gave me wonderful advice!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you! Good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am taking handling class right now. I am loving it. You should allow yourself to show UKC just to have fun. UKC often had 2 shows in a day. So go Sunday. I personally just like working my own dogs.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to be showing AKC, because that's what my breeder shows his dogs through


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Hunny518,

Is your breeder close enough to mentor you? If you are going to owner handle, you will need a GREAT mentor.

If they aren't close enough - they can still probably guide you. 

Handling class is great for socialization, and gets you started learning the ropes. It's as much about you as the dog.

Hope you have wonderful experiences! 

And Best Wishes to you and Aria.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you. He lives about 2 hrs away and has offered to mentor me. Also, I work with a show groomer/handler and have another friend who used to handle her Bernese mountain dogs. They both have been a lot of help and are helping me calm my nerves. You would think I was preparing to jump out of a plane or something by the anxiety this is causing me. LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very exciting! Isn't odd how we get more nervous for our dogs than ourselves. I can understand why you want someone to handle her, I know around here owner/handlers are few and far between which is a shame. Good luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Same here. Hardly any owners/handlers in poodles. It's crazy.


----------

